# want to find the birds. i know where there at



## YoteBusta (Oct 5, 2009)

hey if you guys ever wanna shoot chuckar,pheasant,quail,dove, or huns go to wasatch wings and clay. com and call marrion at 801-592-1155, i work out there and do guided predator hunts if interested. my name is taylor.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Hotspotting is discouraged on these forums...


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

I tried you guys last year and was very disappointed in the quality of the birds, cost way to much, it is really not worth it....


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Granted they are pen raised birds. But I have never heard a complaint about WWC's birds. Out of curiosity what time of year where you out?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

I switch to 4 Mile near Nephi. Annual is $225 and include 10 pheasants. 

I've done well hunting the Tracy Aviary in Liberty Park. Never know what you will bring home.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

What do you think fo 4 mile? I was looking at joining them.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Join! Nice people, variety of habitat, and decent birds. I'm old enough to remember wild birds out the back door and their ain't no substitute.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

SureShot said:


> Hotspotting is discouraged on these forums...


I'm pretty sure mentioning a hunting club wouldn't be considered hotspotting since you are paying for every bird you have put out.


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Hunt club?!...you might as well load some birds in launchers put them in a row and see how good of a shot you are at 20 buck a round. Rather, go get some exersice and go hike for your birds.... if you come up empty go to smith and get some meat and have a BBQ anyway..............


----------

